# ISO ideas to cook a whole meal on the grill



## legend_018 (May 26, 2007)

Anyone have any nice meals that they cook on the grill? What i mean by this is for example...I've heard of tinfoil meals. It's like the veggie, starch and meat is all in a tinfoil packet. That would be one type of an example.


----------



## mish (May 26, 2007)

There are several goodies, here:

Alcoa: Reynolds Kitchens: Recipes & Meal Ideas: Recipes Search

Here is one I posted for fish. It is not an entire meal, but you can follow the packet procedure above, pile on the goodies with italian dressing - or whatever you like.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/orange-roughy-and-grapes-recipe-idea-35322.html

Or, you might check out the camping recipes.


----------



## suzyQ3 (May 26, 2007)

legend_018 said:
			
		

> Anyone have any nice meals that they cook on the grill? What i mean by this is for example...I've heard of tinfoil meals. It's like the veggie, starch and meat is all in a tinfoil packet. That would be one type of an example.



We usually do a whole meal on the grill: either chicken or meat, an assortment of grilled veggies, and little potatoes on skewers. That's the main reason we bought our ginormous bbq. 

I've never really understood the whole meal in a foil packet thing. You're not really grilling then.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 26, 2007)

Miss legend...

Think Shish-K-Bobs and all of the possibilities!!!!! Wow!


----------



## mish (May 26, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Miss legend...
> 
> Think Shish-K-Bobs and all of the possibilities!!!!! Wow!


 
Yes. What UB said. Sheesh-Ka-Uncle-Bobs  

You have your main ingredient (beef, chicken, seafood), and all your veggies done at the same time. Meanwhile, you can grill your potatoes, or dessert i.e. grilled pineapple etc. and make sides of rice, couscous or pasta.

Although the chicken parm w tomato sauce & zukes look good, as does salmon & asparagus packets. Add a little moisture like Italian dressing or slices of lemon etc., & leave a corner of the packet open for air/steam.


----------



## AllenOK (May 26, 2007)

When I grill veggies, it's usually asparagus (rarely, due to cost), and corn-on-the-cob.  I just soak the corn, in the husk.  I'll cook them in the covered grill for 20 minutes, 5 minutes to a side.  Usually, that's perfect.  The husk is dried and charred, but the inner layers, as well as the silk, are steamed and tender, so it's easy to remove.

For starch, I usually cut some potatoes into chunks, place them on some foil, season with salt, pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, thyme, rosemary, and maybe some sage.  Dot with some butter, and wrap it up well.  I've grilled them directly on the coals, or on the grill.  Red potatoes work well for this, as well as Idaho.

Have you thought about doing a grilled or smoked pizza?


----------



## Claire (May 28, 2007)

One good hint for total meals on the grill is to cheat on the potatoes. Nuke them until they are almost done, then put in foil with onions, olive oil or butter, onions & garlic. We especially like zuchini (courgettes), eggplant (aubergines), onions (cut up and in butter or olive oil in foil) on the grill. 

Last night we cooked a skirt steak on the grill, bell peppers, hot peppers, and garlic in foil, and tortillas quickly passed over the flame to warm them. Voila! an entire meal of fajitas. 

Almost every veggie will take to the grill if you brush with a little oil, season, and toss on. Many fruits will as well (pineapple especially!).


----------



## GotGarlic (May 28, 2007)

Food and Wine magazine's June issue is all about grilling. I haven't tried this yet, but it sounds good: Shrimp Boil Hobo Packs Recipe - Melissa Rubel | Food & Wine


----------



## Janet is Hungry (May 28, 2007)

How about Pizza?  That turns out great on the BBQ.  I also have a grill basket that I throw veggies into to go alongside my meat.  I hate using the oven in the summer - its too hot.


----------



## college_cook (May 28, 2007)

One of my favorite vegetables to grill is asparagus.  When it's done I like to just toss it in a little bit of seasoned, melted butter.  Another easy one to do is corn on the cob, or grilled onions and pepper if you're doing bratwurst or italian sausages.


----------



## CasperImproved (May 30, 2007)

legend_018 said:
			
		

> Anyone have any nice meals that they cook on the grill? What i mean by this is for example...I've heard of tinfoil meals. It's like the veggie, starch and meat is all in a tinfoil packet. That would be one type of an example.



Legend - maybe you were thinking og the standard camp fire meals that many of us made when we were young.

Typically, you can make a foil packet ((double foiled to minimize burning)) of a protein such as hamburger, diced/sliced veggies to include any you would like with burger such as onions, potato, carrot, green pepper, etc., add a couple of pats of butter, place in the wood fire, but turn-over a couple/3 times per 30 minutes,. Cook for one hour, and likely you will be happy. I know when I am camping, this type of meal *always* makes me happy. 

I would also suggest that you get a "pie" iron. This is a device that you can put buttered bread in on each side of a mold, then add ANYTHING you want in the middle. Make pizza sandwiches, desserts such as canned pie filling etc. Just add a little bit of powdered sugar on the outside to let everyone know it's a dessert.


----------

